# Mini can't connect to Main Tivo



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

I have a TV mini and a main Tivo (BOLT VOX) connected via ethernet. I've had issues where the mini could not connect to the main tivo, intermittently. This persisted, but was not using it much so didn't do much about it. Then I updated my wifi to a TP Link Mesh Deco P9 system. I was able to get the Mini connected to the network and it succeeded. The main TIVO was succeeded in connecting. The Mini still throws the error it can't connect to the main tivo. I look under devices and it list the main tivo, but states it's disconnected. 

I did remove on network switch, no change. The main tivo is connected my a ethernet cable to the nework switch, which is connected directly to the main Deco unit. The tivo mini is also connected to the same network switch. 

I'm not sure how to fix this? 

Am I missing some information?

Thanks,

D


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Do you not have coax connectivity between the rooms?


----------



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

No, you mean the MoCa set up?

I do have the main one connected to the antenna via the coax.

D


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

clavenY56 said:


> No, you mean the MoCa set up?


To that end, yes, but I was limiting my question to available coax connections in each room, whether used or unused.



clavenY56 said:


> I do have the main one connected to the antenna via the coax.


Is the antenna in-room or is the antenna installed elsewhere? Does the Mini room have a coax outlet (used or unused)?


----------



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

Can I get it to work with the ethernet connection, or abdaon that and go with the MoCa set up? I don't understand how they can both be connected but the mini states the bolt is disconnected? Is the Wifi or the router causing this?

Questions about MoCa setup.....
I have antenna coming into the house from the basement, goes the Bolt Tivo via coax upstairs in another room. The mini does have an available MoCa coax connection, this is in the basement. 
I don't really understand how to connect them all together, the use of the bridge or when that is needed. 
How do I connect the Mini, Bolt to the coax? Is there a diagram for that? 

Antenna to a splitter, then one to the Mini and the other to the Bolt. Then both get connected via ethernet to the network.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

clavenY56 said:


> Can I get it to work with the ethernet connection,


I need to reread your original post. I'm not sure that I didn't completely misinterpret it.


----------



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

I would change to a MoCa set up if that would work.

d


----------



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

Any advice to get the Mini to recognize the Bolt? Or, to make the Bolt not disconnected in the view of the Mini?

D


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

clavenY56 said:


> I did remove on network switch, no change. The main tivo is connected my a ethernet cable to the nework switch, which is connected directly to the main Deco unit. The tivo mini is also connected to the same network switch.


Ok, so it sounds like the Mini and TiVo DVR are both connected directly to the same network switch, to which your router (now a TP Link Mesh Deco P9) is also connected. This is a simple Ethernet-only setup. Yes?

What is the brand & model # of this network switch? And what specific error messages or codes do you see when the Mini loses connectivity?

Short of a problem with the network cabling (wire itself or the terminations), one possibility is that your network switch may be exhibiting symptoms seen with "green" switches (e.g.) or when IGMP Snooping is enabled on a switch (e.g.).

p.s. Alternatively, one bizarre workaround that people have tried is renaming their devices, paired with subsequent TiVo service connections.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FMI... Background info on the Deco P9 (for myself) from the TP-Link support site (link) ...

Powerline Backhaul: The Powerline Deco P9 adds a third lane for data to travel through, similar to a Tri-band mesh router, to create stronger connections between Deco units and increase the network's overall performance, eliminating signal interference from walls and other objects. 
More on the Powerline Backhaul from the FAQ, here. It looks like the product can establish a mesh backhaul via any of Wi-Fi, Powerline or Ethernet; Wi-Fi & Powerline backhaul can co-exist, but Ethernet supercedes both.

edit: Nevermind, self, per later post stating the router is the Deco M9.


----------



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

The switch is a Trendnet TEG-S50G
Yes, all three are connected to the Switch: Bolt, Mini and Deco M9. I misspoke, it's a M9, Deco. TP-Link Deco M9 Plus Tri-Band Wi-Fi System.

I thought it was the cabling also, so I pulled a new one up to the Bolt, no change. 

I don't get an error message per se.... in that both the Mini and Bolt show they are connected to the network, so technically I don't lose connectivity.

I get an error when I try to watch anything on the Mini: C421 The XYZ Tivo Box cannot be found.
Then when I go to the Device area on the Mini it shows the XYZ Tivo Box Bolt and shows it's disconnected. (when it is connected to the network).

D


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

Clear the Mini completely and then go through guided setup again. Once completed, reboot the Bolt and reboot the Mini.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

clavenY56 said:


> The switch is a Trendnet TEG-S50G


Try a different switch, one that isn't a "green" model. There are many threads here discussing issues with TiVo connectivity through "green" switches

TiVo Roamio - Network Issues
TiVo Roamio - Network Issues
TiVo Roamio - Network Issues


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm having a similar problem where one of my Minis has stopped communicating to my Tivo Roamio. I restarted it a number of times and nothing. I took the suggestion of repeating guided setup but the Mini won't let me. As it starts the set up it comes back and says that the Tivo Mini is attempting to connect to the Tivo service or something like that. But it never does. Any advice?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

obeythelaw2004 said:


> I'm having a similar problem where one of my Minis has stopped communicating to my Tivo Roamio. I restarted it a number of times and nothing. I took the suggestion of repeating guided setup but the Mini won't let me. As it starts the set up it comes back and says that the Tivo Mini is attempting to connect to the Tivo service or something like that. But it never does. Any advice?


Swap locations between Minis (move good Mini to suspect location, suspect Mini to currently "good" location).

Temporarily move the suspect Mini to the router location and see if its connectivity improves using a direct Ethernet connection to the router's LAN.

Separately, you'd want to provide details on your TiVo setup.


----------



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

brobin said:


> Clear the Mini completely and then go through guided setup again. Once completed, reboot the Bolt and reboot the Mini.


Now it says "tivo DVR not found" on guided set up.

d


----------



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Try a different switch, one that isn't a "green" model. There are many threads here discussing issues with TiVo connectivity through "green" switches
> 
> Which 4 port switch that will work in this situation? I can't seem to find ones that aren't 'green' ....
> 
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

clavenY56 said:


> Which 4 port switch that will work in this situation? I can't seem to find ones that aren't 'green' ....


Maybe this...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A128S24/


----------



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

That one says, Green Technology. 
I can't seem to find a switch that does not says something about green tech.....
It can't be that.
I changed out another switch for the one I was using (unfortunately the exam same model) and no change. 

If I use a MoCa connection network will that work?

d


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

clavenY56 said:


> If I use a MoCa connection network will that work?


It should, at least if the network switch is causing the issues.



clavenY56 said:


> I can't seem to find a switch that does not says something about green tech.....
> It can't be that.


Actually, many a thread and post indicate that it *can* be that. Note, also, that the TrendNet "green" switches seemed especially problematic in that linked thread, so another vendor's "green" may not be as problematic.

e.g. This user appears to have used the 8-port version of the model I recommended above.


tchyde said:


> Today I swapped out all my TrendNet green switches with tp-link SG108 switches (that I got for $25 each) and my network has performed great (stable as a rock)



What other switch model did you try?

edit: p.s. Curiously, the 8-port model is $2 cheaper.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> What other switch model did you try?


Wait, you just tried another of the exact same TrendNet switch model, a TEG-S50G?


clavenY56 said:


> I changed out another switch for the one I was using (unfortunately the exam same model) and no change.





clavenY56 said:


> The switch is a Trendnet TEG-S50G


If so, yeah, I wouldn't expect any better results.


----------



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Wait, you just tried another of the exact same TrendNet switch model, a TEG-S50G?
> ​If so, yeah, I wouldn't expect any better results.


I was hoping it was a defective switch or something. I bought a TP Link switch, coming later today. I'll give that a try.

I'm not sure how to set up a MoCa network.

d


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

clavenY56 said:


> I was hoping it was a defective switch or something. I bought a TP Link switch, coming later today. I'll give that a try.


Fingers crossed. You should see good results given the specific examples from the linked thread.



clavenY56 said:


> I'm not sure how to set up a MoCa network.


TCF can help with that, but shouldn't need to, assuming the switch fixes things. If you want to get a MoCA network set up, regardless, either as a backup, for experimentation or bandwidth efficiency, post back and the adventure can begin.  edit: (MoCA/coax can be helpful in extending wired network access to locations lacking a dedicated Ethernet connection but with a coax outlet.)


----------



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

So, I was able to get the MoCa network set up as the other thread advised. I was able to get the Tivo Bolt connected to the MoCa network. Then, I ran guided setup on the Mini. I chose MoCa network and was going through the guided set up and I got an alert from my mesh network that the TiVO had joined the network. Then when I got to the part where it add the other TIVO it says, TIVO DVR Not Found. V70 error.
Is something wrong with the TIVO Bolt upstairs? 

I'm still waiting for the new network switch, but that shouldn't be the issue now.

D


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

clavenY56 said:


> So, I was able to get the MoCa network set up as the other thread advised. I was able to get the Tivo Bolt connected to the MoCa network. Then, I ran guided setup on the Mini. I chose MoCa network and was going through the guided set up and I got an alert from my mesh network that the TiVO had joined the network. Then when I got to the part where it add the other TIVO it says, TIVO DVR Not Found. V70 error.
> Is something wrong with the TIVO Bolt upstairs?
> 
> I'm still waiting for the new network switch, but that shouldn't be the issue now.


Did you disconnect the Ethernet cable from the Mini?

Have you tried doing a factory reset of the Mini? ("Clear & Delete Everything"...but only the Mini)

Addl past remedy: rename the DVR and force a couple service connections. Once complete, reboot the Mini and rerun Guided Setup on the Mini.

p.s. You might also try the "force 2 connections and reboot" suggestion for the DVR:


krkaufman said:


> Well, at least in my case, where a couple replacement Mini VOX units weren't able to select the DVRs that could be seen on the network (and that were on the same account), I finally tried the "force 2 connections and power cycle the DVR" suggestion ... and the red circle/slash was gone on again powering up the Mini VOX and trying Guided Setup.


----------



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Did you disconnect the Ethernet cable from the Mini?
> 
> Have you tried doing a factory reset of the Mini? ("Clear & Delete Everything"...but only the Mini)
> 
> ...


Indeed, I disconnected the ethernet from the Mini. 
I changed the name on the Tivo Bolt (it had TWO Living Room names), I changed it to Family Room. Then I forced the connection twice and restarted it. Then forced another connection. Then went to the Mini and unplugged waited a few minutes. Then went through guided set up, chose the Family Room as the main TIVO. It completed and all is working now.
I think it was looking at the wrong Living Room name and didn't see the TIVO since it must have been on the OTHER Living Room one.

Dennis


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Good to hear. (And I see from the other thread that you got it working over MoCA.)

Have you tried reverting to Ethernet? And, if so, does it work with the TrendNet switch, if the Mini is back on Ethernet?

(Or just sticking w MoCA, since it works?)

p.s. Mentioning the “V70” helped focus the TCF search.


----------



## clavenY56 (Sep 24, 2020)

Amazon lost the switch.... No, I kept it on the MoCa since it worked and all is running now. I might try it on Ethernet to see if that does work. I think it was having two Living Rooms on the Tivo Bolt was the issue. 
I'm glad I threw the V70 error in then.

Thanks for the help.
D


----------

